# Pug puppies...



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope you enjoy seeing these pups, they are so ugly its cute! At least thats what I think.....


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh love the pictures especially the last one! i have a little pug baby myself, he was the only baby in the litter and a real little chunk


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

it is going to be really hard letting him go!!!


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> it is going to be really hard letting him go!!!


Aww are you not tempted to keep him?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

yes , very, but my oh has put his foot down!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

but to be honest we have a very busy year ahead of us and it is not really the ideal time to keep a puppy, i wouldnt feel i can give him 110% of my time at the moment so really wouldnt be fair on him


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> but to be honest we have a very busy year ahead of us and it is not really the ideal time to keep a puppy, i wouldnt feel i can give him 110% of my time at the moment so really wouldnt be fair on him


Aww well its best to enjoy him while you can then, they are such a joy at this stage


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

they are really funny , he has us in stitches when he tries to fight his cuddly bear!!! it such a shame he has no siblings to play with but there is enough of us for him to bite and chew on!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

very cute pugs - they are like little clowns


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

awww they are too cute 

i love the last one too, what a cutie


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> awww they are too cute
> 
> i love the last one too, what a cutie


Yeah he is called Yoji, and my mum isnt letting him go anywhere


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

They are v cute especially the last one


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

sarah1984 said:


> Yeah he is called Yoji, and my mum isnt letting him go anywhere


i dont blame her, he has such a cute face 

i would want to keep them all


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> i dont blame her, he has such a cute face
> 
> i would want to keep them all


Well she wasnt planning to keep any, but he is extremely small. Although his weight is going up well now but he is such a character that he has sort of just joined the family now lol


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh I love them all,I think pugs are so cute,if I did,nt have my 2 I would love a pug,they look so cheeky.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they're sooooo cute, i really like them


----------

